# The Shout Magazine



## Bribie G (16/9/12)

Does anyone here follow The Shout, the "trade" magazine?

It's a great way of catching up with what's happening in the commercial world and I learned a couple of things I didn't know such as:

CUB have lost Guinness and it's going to be brewed by Lion from now on 

Coopers have already started brewing Carlsberg, should be interesting to see what it's like, can't be any worse than the CUB version

CUB seem to be losing everything at the moment  

Good site for browsing at work B)


----------

